# 'A Grand Day Out' Wensleydale Cruise - Sunday 13th November



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I am re-running the 'Grand Day Out' Sunday cruise up to Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales, via Settle, on Sunday 13th November 2016.

*Please aim to arrive at Blackburn with Darwen Services for around 11.00 am for a bit of tyre kicking and for anyone to use the facilities, etc. We will be setting off at 11.30 prompt.*

It will start at Blackburn with Darwen Services at Junction 4 of the M65 (postcode BB3 0AT) and travel to the Wensleydale Creamery cheese factory in Hawes (http://www.wensleydale.co.uk), where we will break for refreshments (and cheese tastings!!).

The cruise will end at around 4.30 pm Banny's Fish and Chip Restaurant in Colne, where we will have a table booked (http://www.bannys.co.uk). Banny's is at the end of the M65 so handy for everyone to get home afterwards.

NB. This cruise is also suitable for non-cheese lovers!

Please let me know if you would like to join us, and whether you will be eating at Bannys 

1. Cloud (1 meal)
2. So Slow (1 meal)
3. Marco64 
4. ImolaTT (2 meals)
5. Sutty (1 meal) 
6. Rob (2 meals)
7. D3YMO
8. CarlRSTT (1 meal)
9. BrianB (1 meal)
10. TT-Phil (2 meals)
11. KennyG698 (2 meals)
12. John-H


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Consider it done!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Karen, can't make it. I'll be in Spain :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry Karen, can't make it. I'll be in Spain :roll:


Spain? Lovely! I bet it'll be a bit warmer than Yorkshire! :lol: Hope you have a fantastic time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Karen, can't make it. I'll be in Spain :roll:
> ...


Thanks Karen 
I'll be at another NW event in due course


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I might be tempted by a cracking day out :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I might be tempted by a cracking day out :wink:


Excellent. Let me know if you will be eating if you can make it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately i will still be in Kazahkstan till the 18th Nov..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Unfortunately i will still be in Kazahkstan till the 18th Nov..
> Steve


Just back in time for our Christmas do :wink:  
[taking my coat, Karen]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Unfortunately i will still be in Kazahkstan till the 18th Nov..
> Steve


Shame you're still away Steve, maybe next time 



A3DFU said:


> [taking my coat, Karen]


Let's hope you don't need it Dani! 8)


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

I am a maybe for this now 

Boring work stuff!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

D3YMO said:


> I am a maybe for this now
> 
> Boring work stuff!


Oh no! Hope you can make it, it's a really good run out with some fantastic roads. Let me know nearer the time (and whether you'll be eating if you can come)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As requested at last nights meet :-

If the weather is good, we will bypass Wensleydale Creamery and go over the Buttertubs Pass to Muker tea rooms for refreshments.



















http://www.mukervillage.co.uk/

I will look at the weather forecast in the days running up to the 13th and make the decision - start time may change.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Or maybe not :lol:

I do like some cheese in modernisation but a Buttertubs Pass and tea could be an alternative


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Or maybe not :lol:
> 
> I do like some cheese in modernisation but a Buttertubs Pass and tea could be an alternative


Don't worry, they sell Wensleydale (other types of cheese are available) in the Muker Village Store next door to the tea rooms


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe not :lol:
> ...


 :lol: We could drag Marko in for a snifter :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> :lol: We could drag Marko in for a snifter :wink:


 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: We could drag Marko in for a snifter :wink:
> ...


Oh dear - you've already tried :roll: :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Muker tea rooms are now closed for the season, so we will do the Wensleydale Creamery run as originally planned.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully see you Sunday then


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Hopefully see you Sunday then


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Rob is going to arrive at the services just before 11 am to observe the 2 minutes silence. Please feel free to join him for a few moments reflection.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Car fuelled up etc, ready for tomorrow. See you all in the morning 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like it's going to be a good day. See you all soon 

PS. We might be parking on a pay and display car park in Hawes, so try and bring some change if possible.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A big thank you to everyone for coming along today, and a special thanks to Mark for leading the convoy. A few pics to follow very shortly.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are a few ...









A cheeky one of mine 8) 


And a couple of panoramic pics, courtesy of Rob ...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some good driving and not too bad on the roads, albeit greasy conditions. Not fancying getting airbourne again mind, rather a crashy landing. A good day out though, can't believe it's the last until next year.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Top day out Karen. Thanks for organising it. Great to meet a few new folks too. The numbers are growing again. Cool.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent day out Karen. Thanks for organising a good blast around the wet roads and we all kept it together too. Great to see everyone again


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Excellent day out Karen. Thanks for organising a good blast around the wet roads and we all kept it together too. Great to see everyone again


It was nice to see you John. I hope your back has survived the (very bumpy in places) drive!



Sutty said:


> Great to meet a few new folks too. The numbers are growing again. Cool.


Yes, nice to have new peeps on board, hope we didn't frighten them off! :lol:


----------

